# Goat milk



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

We just bought a 14acre farm and goats are fist on the list for animal purchase. Does anyone have experience making butter, cheese, and other dairy products with goat milk? We wanna make our own everything if possible.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I make butter, cheese, and yogurt from goat milk. Butter is the hardest because without a cream separator you have to wait a few days to skim the cream off the top. I skim the cream off and put it in a canning jar in the freezer. When I have enough I then thaw it and make butter. Cajeta is the bomb!


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

KrisD said:


> I make butter, cheese, and yogurt from goat milk. Butter is the hardest because without a cream separator you have to wait a few days to skim the cream off the top. I skim the cream off and put it in a canning jar in the freezer. When I have enough I then thaw it and make butter. Cajeta is the bomb!


Thanks! What method do you use for yogurt? I use my crockpot with cow milk. Is it the same with goats?


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

When making cheese goat milk is not heat as hot as cow milk most recipes are 5 degrees less in heat temp. than cow milk recipes it best to get some books on cheese making to help you out if you are new to cheese making I recommend 200 easy cheese recipes book it is cheaper at amazon dot com it has very easy to fallow recipes just a hint about rennets the calf rennet will get you a stronger flavor in you cheeses.
I make mostly very strong Blue Cheeses there is nothing better than a 6 month old blue
Good luck and have fun 
Stan


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

This is my favorite cheese....James

How to Make Cheese Curds for Poutine | eHow.com


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

I cook my yogurt on a large steel pot to 180 degrees and turn the oven lamp on and leave the pot in the oven all night and in the morning its yogurt then i strain it in a tea towel for 1 hour to make greek yogurt

Have fun 
Stan


----------

